# Is seeing a turtle stuck and struggling to get loose a cute picture?



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

These is a continue tread from An escape Artist Tread! 



freddy10 said:


> These is a continue tread from An escape Artist Tread!



Please look at the other tread and tell me what you think? The other thread was getting over heated so I was advicsed to move it to here! Please tell me your thoughts!!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2011)

yes it was, the turtle was in no danger.


----------



## ripper7777777 (Nov 8, 2011)

Agreed, but I think humorous is a better term if we are gonna actually go this far with it.

The turtle was caught in the act, was safe and returned home. Not much more to say.


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

freddy10 said:


> These is a continue tread from An escape Artist Tread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You can see the pictures on Emysemys thread about her water turtle that she took in after it had gotten hit by a car,and put into her pond and it end up out of the pond and was hanging on her plastic lattice which had a plastic sheet that could had kill it if the plastic had not been ripped it could suffocated or heat stroke and was in pain while she left it hanging so she can take what she called a " A Cute Picture" nothing about those pictures is cute! take a look for your self, I think she 
was being selfish for leaving it there while she went to go grab her camera instead of hurrying up to get it in stuck and was in pain.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 8, 2011)

Well my thought on this is when I first saw the pictures I thought it was cute. My instant thought that is. But then I thought wow..how long had this turtle been stuck there struggling ..And if it was in pain or not.You cannot tell by a picture if it's in pain or not.It was said the turtle was really stuck. Meaning the poor little thing had been struggling to get loose. If you read the other thread you can see what I said about it. But the turtle was put back in it's proper place..which is great and that a new board had been put up in hopes of keeping the turtle where it is suppose to be. My main concern on the matter was if you are going to own a certain type of turtle or tortoise that you should have the proper enclosure for that species. Keeping it safe and secure. Knowing that a certain breed is an escape artist would prompt myself into making sure without a doubt that the enclosure I was putting it in would be escape free/ Especially considering their were large tortoises that could have laid on top the little guy/gal and crushed it. That was my concern. About the plastic..there are alot of people who use it for green houses etc. I see no problems with it..with the exception I would have put it up differently. Knowing I had escape artists that might find their way too it. They can suffocate if caught in the wrong position. Thats what I thought about it. I know accidents happen..and hopefully we learn from our mistakes. So thats it for me I guess.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't see any evidence of pain.


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

ripper7777777 said:


> Agreed, but I think humorous is a better term if we are gonna actually go this far with it.
> 
> The turtle was caught in the act, was safe and returned home. Not much more to say.



No it was not!! She did not say that! she said she woke up to this morning am and open the yellowfoots winter house door and found her water turtle stuck on the plastic lattice it could ave been stuck there all night!! Read her post page one there buddy!' I had ask her how long was it there and she did not know got you on this one!!!


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 8, 2011)

Well when your tort is constipated..hungry ..thirsty..can you see it just by looking at a pic? No ma'am you cant.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2011)

Just to clarify...water turtles usually don't come out of the water at night. When I closed that door the evening before there was no turtle in the lattice. So he had only been there from sun-up (or as long as it took him to warm up after a cold night) 'til about 8am when I opened the door.


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

Way to go Byersusan!! No the tort was in no pain lol some people just don't understand a tort can't talk to let you know, but DMMJ know he or she can tell by the picture ha ha lol your funny!!


----------



## ascott (Nov 8, 2011)

OMGOOOOSSSSSHHHHHH!! Seriously you started another thread on this obviously personal attack in Yvonne.....freddy 10 and byerssusan whatever your problem is with Yvonne give it a rest...the two of you have now completely come in tied for the biggest idiot award here on this forum....oh, IMHO that is....WOW...."WINNERS".... peace out


----------



## ripper7777777 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I don't know what to say, a turtle escaped from what was thought escape proof, got caught in a fence, was found unharmed and returned, I'm still not seeing what the big deal is or even what the point of this thread is.


Is there a goal here or are we (You 2) just on a "witch hunt".


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Just to clarify...water turtles usually don't come out of the water at night. When I closed that door the evening before there was no turtle in the lattice. So he had only been there from sun-up (or as long as it took him to warm up after a cold night) 'til about 8am when I opened the door.



No your wrong again it could had been there since let's say 7pm yesterday night you don't know you did not watch it every min of the day did you? No sorry and then let him hang there so you can take a Cute Picture you must have a proud of self? Letting hang there in plastic lattice and the sad part you are a moderator! And take in a turtle that got hit by a car and his now better according to you we don't know and now you let it stay stuck so you can take a picture!!! Sad Sad


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2011)

Feel free to discuss and debate this to your hearts content, but please keep a civil tone, when talking about other members.


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

ascott said:


> OMGOOOOSSSSSHHHHHH!! Seriously you started another thread on this obviously personal attack in Yvonne.....freddy 10 and byerssusan whatever your problem is with Yvonne give it a rest...the two of you have now completely come in tied for the biggest idiot award here on this forum....oh, IMHO that is....WOW...."WINNERS".... peace out




Just stay off this thread,your two cent is not needed here and your and Bigger Idiot for even trying to say something when you don't even know what's going on


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 8, 2011)

Emysemys

I feel so bad that you have been treated *so *disrespectfully, its very disappointing and that kind of inexcusable attitude and rudeness turns me off- whatever their intentions.
Thanks for taking it all so well-It really shows your integrity!!

Always will appreciate your contributions and honesty on this forum!!


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

ripper7777777 said:


> Well I don't know what to say, a turtle escaped from what was thought escape proof, got caught in a fence, was found unharmed and returned, I'm still not seeing what the big deal is or even what the point of this thread is.
> 
> 
> Is there a goal here or are we (You 2) just on a "witch hunt".
> ...


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 8, 2011)

ascott said:


> OMGOOOOSSSSSHHHHHH!! Seriously you started another thread on this obviously personal attack in Yvonne.....freddy 10 and byerssusan whatever your problem is with Yvonne give it a rest...the two of you have now completely come in tied for the biggest idiot award here on this forum....oh, IMHO that is....WOW...."WINNERS".... peace out



Wow..now I am an idiot? Hmm if were not for those of you..YOU..jumping in ..in between what Yvonne is saying maybe she could teach me a bit. But with outbursts like this it is making it impossible for me to learn anything. 

Anyway wheres my reward? LOL You know being the winner and all LOL *G*


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

Then why are you on here Ripper7777777777777777 you don't understand it's over your head!! That's if you even have one!!! Lol


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2011)

No more name calling by anyone.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 8, 2011)

Yvonne has dedicated her life to turtle and tortoise rescue and rehabilitation. Since it is her daily reality to take care of various turtles and tortoises it is understandable that strange and silly things will sometimes happen. I am sure that she assessed that the turtle was not in danger and I am also sure that she used her expertise to carefully release that turtle to a safe place. She has been a member of this forum since just after it's inception and has posted everyday in order to help countless other keepers. This whole thread saddens me and I feel it is unnecessarily confrontational.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 8, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Just to clarify...water turtles usually don't come out of the water at night. When I closed that door the evening before there was no turtle in the lattice. So he had only been there from sun-up (or as long as it took him to warm up after a cold night) 'til about 8am when I opened the door.


You know I am really sorry this has gotten to be somewhat of a "I don't know what to call it". But I was and am really concerned. I know you are an experienced care taker of tortoises and turtles. I am here to learn. I just added my opinion. I was not meaning to attack you. See if everyone would shut up I at least would learn like you just said. Water Turtles usually don't come out at night. I did not know that. I am here to learn. I try to speak with respect..and if you feel I was not respectful in my posts then I apologise. I just know now that I cannot truly say what I feel here from now on


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> Emysemys
> 
> I feel so bad that you have been treated *so *disrespectfully, its very disappointing and that kind of inexcusable attitude and rudeness turns me off- whatever their intentions.
> Thanks for taking it all so well-It really shows your integrity!!
> ...



Yeah you should feel really bad two! Is it okay to leave a turtle hanging on a plastic lattice just so you can go in to your house grab a camera and come out to take a pic and say it's cute? No matter how long it was on the plastic lattice as soon she seen it there she should have gotten it done And make sure it does not happen again, it does not having to do Emysemys it could be any one on here some one would had said something to me if I did what she did Am I Right? You would not be mad or concern? If not then it just shows you don't care about the safety of animals.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 8, 2011)

Ah.. the internets.. if I was not mistaken turtles can hold their breaths for a long period of time, so the simple running inside and grabbing the camera I don't see it being a big deal. With that being said, stuff happens, we do our best to care for the animals and sometimes things get out of hand that's what makes them animals... so we learn from our mistakes and correct them. No need to get on someones case and belittle them over something that DID NOT happen. "What if" ok there are a lot of What if, might as well lock them up in a steel bubble ball and hope for the best oh wait what if that's bad too? Where do you draw the line that gives you the right to act the way we do here... just saying no harm was done so why even make such a big deal about it, just correct it and move on.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, modergksjg nfgsnrjg fjnd gfk ffd ngfjdn. And gfndj j54r8 nggjjk krngj grntg6. So jgg enrbpqldutn, cndhyb gfn. All that being said, this forum continues.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Well, modergksjg nfgsnrjg fjnd gfk ffd ngfjdn. And gfndj j54r8 nggjjk krngj grntg6. So jgg enrbpqldutn, cndhyb gfn. All that being said, this forum continues.


Do you kiss you wife with that mouth?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 8, 2011)

dmmj said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Well, modergksjg nfgsnrjg fjnd gfk ffd ngfjdn. And gfndj j54r8 nggjjk krngj grntg6. So jgg enrbpqldutn, cndhyb gfn. All that being said, this forum continues.
> ...



 If I was married, lol.

 The only logical thing I can say is freddy10 does not know emysemys! She is very dedicated to her animals and TFO.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 8, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Well, modergksjg nfgsnrjg fjnd gfk ffd ngfjdn. And gfndj j54r8 nggjjk krngj grntg6. So jgg enrbpqldutn, cndhyb gfn. All that being said, this forum continues.



Sounds like you're suffocating.... better take off that plastic mask!


----------



## Lulu (Nov 8, 2011)

Smells like troll in here.


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

Lulu said:


> Smells like troll in here.



Know know there child there's no need to name called remember we need to keep it civil it is only a debate subject now now child be a good child!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2011)

definition trolling - trolling	

Trolling is the act of purposefully antagonizing other people on the internet, generally on message boards. When done in a moderated internet community,* this can result in banning*.


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Well, modergksjg nfgsnrjg fjnd gfk ffd ngfjdn. And gfndj j54r8 nggjjk krngj grntg6. So jgg enrbpqldutn, cndhyb gfn. All that being said, this forum continues.
> ...



See only a two year old types like that they don't know how to type let me teach you, your word or language is not understand please type where we can understand but first you need to go to school!! And how long van they hold there breath for hours? How long can you hold your breath not long enough uh Because your still on this topic lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 8, 2011)

freddy10 It appears you have had a bad start here. Why do you not PM a moderator that is not at odds with you and beg them to erase the last 25 post you made and start over tomorrow, Sir.


----------



## ascott (Nov 8, 2011)

I second that motion....


----------



## RogerTheTortoise (Nov 8, 2011)

ascott said:


> OMGOOOOSSSSSHHHHHH!! Seriously you started another thread on this obviously personal attack in Yvonne.....freddy 10 and byerssusan whatever your problem is with Yvonne give it a rest...the two of you have now completely come in tied for the biggest idiot award here on this forum....oh, IMHO that is....WOW...."WINNERS".... peace out



I love it! Water turtles are not in water 24/7. Yvonne has been doing this A LOT longer than you have, assuming you don't take in water turtles. I have yet to understand why you are making a big deal out of nothing.
That turtle was there 12 hrs MAX!! (most likely 2 or 3) Have you gone 12 hrs with out eating? With out a blanket?
Yvonne also fix what she thought could have been the only was to escape. Give it a rest!!!

And don't tell people "their 2 cents aren't wanted" just because they don't agree with you. You asked for everyone's thoughts when you started this ludacris.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2011)

I may be breaking rules here, but I would ask that no more comments be posted here until certain issues are resolved.


----------



## froghaven5 (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/archive/index.php/thread-29466.html
The Care and Feeding of Internet Trolls *Required Reading*


----------



## harris (Nov 9, 2011)

After reading this thread, I am now an official member of the "pee my pants" group.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 9, 2011)

harris said:


> After reading this thread, I am now an official member of the "pee my pants" group.



Ditto ^^


----------



## ripper7777777 (Nov 9, 2011)

froghaven5 said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/archive/index.php/thread-29466.html
> The Care and Feeding of Internet Trolls *Required Reading*



Awesome thread, man that was funny and should be posted on every forum, trolls and spammers are the bane of every forum.

Oh and for the record I can't believe this is still going on.


----------



## exoticsdr (Nov 9, 2011)

I think that somebody's Mommy needs to take their computer away


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2011)

Freddy is no longer a member of this forum, so anything posted to him will not be seen by him.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 9, 2011)

Jacqui.....THANK YOU.


----------



## Angi (Nov 9, 2011)

THANK YOU Jacqui!!!!!!!! Not that I care what he reads, but....I can stand seeing him attack other on here.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well i have been a good boy and ignored this thread whilst he (it) was here,
He's soo perfect. k 
Now he is gone i can have my say.
I did not reply before to get involved.......For once i kept myself to myself! 
He is pathetic a Lowlife.
He is jealous of what you (yvonne) has built up,
he wont be able to do that with a pack of scientists...
If i saw tiago like that i would take a picture for sure 
I carry my camera around whenever im with tiago anyway because he makes me giggle..
I wish he was still on this forum so i could show him what i really thought ...but...heyy...
He's Gone!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 9, 2011)

I hope no one else starts a thread like this!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, how 'bout we make something good happen here on this thread. the original question makes for a pretty good debate. Let's hear some pro's and con's.  If you see a turtle/tortoise in trouble, should you take the time to get a picture? Why? or why not?

I'll go first:

If the turtle/tortoise isn't in too much distress, or in danger of being injured, I think its a good idea to post a picture of it as a learning tool for what they try to get away with.

By the same token, if the turtle/tortoise looks to be pretty stressed out or in danger of being hurt, no...don't take the time to get the camera, rescue the turtle.


----------



## ascott (Nov 9, 2011)

Agree 100%


----------



## Neal (Nov 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Well, how 'bout we make something good happen here on this thread. the original question makes for a pretty good debate. Let's hear some pro's and con's. If you see a turtle/tortoise in trouble, should you take the time to get a picture? Why? or why not?



Depends on what type of trouble the tortoise/turtle is in. In the case that brought about this topic, I would say there was no urgent need to "rescue" the turtle. A 2 ft drop is not going to any type of permanent damage (admittedly, this has happened to mine...uh...several times...so I know there is no real threat of damage if the turtle falls from that height). If the turtle was significantly higher, or dangling by one of its limbs...I would have hoped someone would have rescued it before taking a picture.

Of course Yvonne, there is no disputing your level of knowledge and commitment to care, so I trust your judgement and don't think you did any wrong.


----------



## babylove6635 (Nov 9, 2011)

ascott said:


> Agree 100%


I SECOND THAT


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 9, 2011)

ascott said:


> Agree 100%



Dittooo^^^^


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2011)

Now what kind of debate is that? I don't want and wasn't looking for pats on the back (but much appreciated anyway  ) but come on...let's debate the subject.

Or maybe Freddy10 was wrong all the way around and there IS no debate?


----------



## Neal (Nov 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Or maybe Freddy10 was wrong all the way around and there IS no debate?



Hit the nail on the head. Better not to feed the troll even after they're gone.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 9, 2011)

I am just so sorry I missed that whole thing as I am stunned that someone would not know that my sister has totally dedicated her life to the care and feeding of turtles and tortoises. She knows how to care for them and would never run in the house to get her camera if the animal was in pain. But having had the experience myself I can personally say that is does not hurt to get stuck in plastic lattice..and I just wanted to say thank you to those who stuck up for her so nicely. I appreciate that.


----------



## ascott (Nov 9, 2011)

Agree 100% no debate..... 

HOLD THE PHONE! !!! Maggie now you just stated you know first hand that getting stuck in a plastic lattice fence does not hurt......uh, spill the story please .


----------



## ripper7777777 (Nov 9, 2011)

No debate, I think everyone would have done the same and would drop everything to rescue a turtle in harm.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think it's a debatable topic.. Everyone knows you would not have put any animal in harms way..

To me this whole thread was a guise ..In a failed attempt to discredit you..by both bryersusan and her boyfriend Franky...


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 9, 2011)

If one of my tortoises or turtles got themselves stuck somewhere and if I had my camera (normally my cell phone) and they were not in distress, I would not hesitate to take a photo. If they were in distress I wouldn't take the pic, I would help them. I have pictures of mine stuck in places or when the flipped themselves upside down but they were not in distress when I snapped the picture and I thought it was important to document it. When members show those photo's on the forum, they get advise on how to insure it doesn't keep happening and what should be changed in there enclosures....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 9, 2011)

Gosh, ours get stuck aswell, now i am leary of posting any further pictures!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 9, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Gosh, ours get stuck aswell, now i am leary of posting any further pictures!


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 9, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Gosh, ours get stuck aswell, now i am leary of posting any further pictures!



I think you may be misinterpreting the photo. He's not stuck-he's just mooning you!


----------



## Lulu (Nov 9, 2011)

Haha, where are Piglet and Rabbit to get him out of that?

I just never have my camera during any of the good moments.


----------



## cherylim (Nov 9, 2011)

My camera goes everywhere with me. Without a doubt if I caught Emrys in a funny position where I knew he was in no immediate danger, I'd take the time to get a photograph before I moved him back to where he should be. The fact is, the little 'mistakes' we make are things people can learn from, and not knowing how a turtle/tortoise escaped can happen to the best carers, no matter how much experience they have. We'd be lying if we said everything went 100% right, 100% of the time, and we're always learning about our companions.

I'd rather see someone take a photograph, share it with everyone, have a laugh and teach people than brush it under the carpet, never mention it and miss out on a great opportunity to share.


----------



## ripper7777777 (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL! at ALDABRAMAN, but really you gotta stop posting those great pics, it is so hard to resist the temptation to buy an Aldabra.


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 9, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I didn't see any evidence of pain.



thank you. lindy

my parent must be abusers. they took a picture of me stuck behind the couch as a child. i sure wish i had that picture now! be real please. thank you.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 9, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, ours get stuck aswell, now i am leary of posting any further pictures!



 Change your mind, lol!


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 9, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...



and i thought zoey the cake had a big bumper! 'lol;'


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 9, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, ours get stuck aswell, now i am leary of posting any further pictures!
> ...



OK, I am slow......lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2011)

OMG, Greg!!! Animal abuse! Call the SPCA! Call the po-leese! Call Leroy Jethro Gibbs!!! Be sure to call Freddy10!!! That poor abused tortoise.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> OMG, Greg!!! Animal abuse! Call the SPCA! Call the po-leese! Call Leroy Jethro Gibbs!!! Be sure to call Freddy10!!! That poor abused tortoise.



now now, settle down...


Aldabraman....When I responded to your pix it was gone and tinypix had a small square saying the picture had been removed. That was what I replied to, then the next time I looked I had a big Aldabra *** staring me in the face, so my comment had no meaning...so actually it still doesn't


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking at Greg's picture I have to say it really pleases my sense of symmetry. The boards are all lined up so nicely and the hinges on the door an eqi-distance apart. Very symmetrical and pleasing to someone who is anal about stuff like that!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 9, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Gosh, ours get stuck aswell, now i am leary of posting any further pictures!



That tort might need one of those back up beepers that they have on trucks... beep beep beep


----------



## redbeef (Nov 9, 2011)

Lulu said:



> Smells like troll in here.



2nd that


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 9, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, ours get stuck aswell, now i am leary of posting any further pictures!
> ...


PRETTY FUNNY. GOOD ONE. BEEP! 'lol'


----------



## redbeef (Nov 9, 2011)

whew! glad to see this thread moving in the right direction


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Freddy is no longer a member of this forum, so anything posted to him will not be seen by him.



thank you.


----------



## redbeef (Nov 9, 2011)

froghaven5 said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/archive/index.php/thread-29466.html
> The Care and Feeding of Internet Trolls *Required Reading*



now that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Well, how 'bout we make something good happen here on this thread. the original question makes for a pretty good debate. Let's hear some pro's and con's. If you see a turtle/tortoise in trouble, should you take the time to get a picture? Why? or why not?
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> ...





I agree. If the animal is in immediate danger of a life threatening nature, it is our responsibility to react in the attempt to save the turtle's life, if not click away...then help the turtle return to normal. Here's a learning curve from my house. I was planning on posting this in the original post, and whew, went to work & bam! how fast this whole thing blew up! 

The pic is of christopher, my adult ornate, who was/is in time out from the girls due to his aggressiveness, but he is a VERY determined lover nonetheless. I had to add more clasps, because a lid wasn't enough!
View attachment 13217


----------



## nikki0601 (Nov 9, 2011)

I enjoyed the picture, I thought it was cute, little turtle trying to go somewhere, lol, and the one of the hefty aldabra trying to fit a a not so hefty spot, his big butt, lol.. This thred surprises me, that someone would come and criticize such a dedicated keeper, its really ignorant.. it was rather obvious to see the turtle was not in harms way, just got busted doing something he shouldn't


----------

